# Videos of Past Hunts to get the blood flowing



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Folks,

Here is a video my buddy shot on one of our hunts in 2013. Thought I'd try to get everyone fired up. We did even better the next trip. I'll post that vid later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO5oGCFGx3U


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Darryl,
That is awesome! That was a black snake right? Freaked me out too... I am down in Wayne Co in S.E. MO. What general area are you all in? It' is starting to look good here. It rained last night and it was in the 60's today. I am off Monday and I am going out hunting. Kindest regards and have a great season...


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Darryl - Thanks for the great video! That was one sweet patch! I've never been lucky enough to come across that nice a spot. They were all huge even! Good luck this year and let us know if that spot produces like that again! Was it in Missouri, or did you have to travel?


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it might have been a Black Racer instead of a black snake, it was really aggressive. ????????

<strong>Feel free to post your own videos to this thread folks!</strong>

Here is our next hunt. It was the next day after the last epic hunt I posted above. We were in Morel Heaven, LOL!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdwApyWOhAQ


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

It was a black rat snake pretty sure. i've never seen a racer i don't think but i've spent a lot of time catching black rat snakes. very aggressive and love buzzing their tail like a rattle snake with no rattles.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Someone else said Black Rat Snake so that's probably it. It was a mean sucker.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

They're not too bad once they calm down .. i caught this one morel hunting last year at Bush.  <a href="">http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v56/SMGuffer/47425_446757402124034_970019454_n_zps6cd0f644.jpg<img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, Darryl, for posting these two videos of you and Jason's two epic hunts last year. I watched these last May and I couldn't believe that you 2 guys had BACK-TO-BACK, EPIC, TRUE MOTHERLODE hunts! I'm more than a little jealous, but I hope you do it again this year and I'll be watching! I'll try to post a video to add to this thread as you asked. This video emphasizes dead elms, but I must confess you two guys have found a better way. That did look like a dead elm at 3:01, which might be responsible for part of your motherlode. Thanks again, God Bless, and Good Luck![video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-HudYbHXY[/video]


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the comments shroomcrafter but I'm not sure our method of bumbling through the woods is a better way than knowing your trees. I think we got a little lucky. Hoping for some repeat action this year. Good Luck to you also.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

im pretty sure that was an ash tree in the first video


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems like I remember looking it up after the hunt and determining it was an Ash tree but I am old and have CRS disease. We found a lot of good concentrations of multiple shrooms in those woods with a motherlode thrown in here and there. We are hitting that same area again with high hopes.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Darryl, I agree with you and forager, that is an ash tree in the first video. In the 2nd video, the epic monster motherlode of 5/2/13, at 3:01, that looks like a brief glimpse of an elm tree. If it recently died, it may have contributed to your motherlode. If you can find it again, definitely look under it this spring. Hope you do some fancy pickin' and grinnin' again real soon!


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Shroomcrafter, I indeed have gps coordinates of every location that had good sized patches. We will visit the same spots this year for sure. We hunted the area again on May 7th and found many more but they were too far gone by then, the season was OVER!


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Darryl, Guard that GPS with your life, it's worth its weight in gold! Lol. Also, I bet you're surprised at how many friends you have now that want to go hunting with you guys. Just remember your friends have friends! It's horrible to walk up on a motherlode of STEMS, left for you by the "friends of your friends!" Be aware that people will be looking for your vehicles along the road (and boat long the river) to find your spots. Take any and all necessary precautions to guard your spots. It's nice to share and help others, but in 2 or 3 years, the others will beat you to your spots. Just share your mushrooms with all your friends "after" you get the thrill of picking them :-D


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Darryl,

I'm posting this video "Motherlode," by RKT Trade Pub., if it's okay, to keep your thread alive. It features, and is written, produced, and directed by the late Larry "Tree" Lonik. When the Morel web site comes up, just click on the play symbol for the "Motherlode" video. It also features Squirrel Cam technology, which gives you a squirrel's-eye-view of the shrooms, a very entertaining, mouth-watering view unlike anything I've ever seen. It lasts for over a half hour and it's all good. But if pressed for time just watch the first 1:20 to get hooked. Then forward to 6:00 and watch 6:00 - 10:00, and also 12:00 - 14:00. Guaranteed to keep your "blood flowing" till the morels really start popping.[video]http://morelhunters.com/index.php?option=com_hwdvideoshare&amp;task=viewvideo&amp;Itemid=104&amp;video_id=139[/video]


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Shroomcrafter, I watched the entire thing. Was hoping to see more vids here so have had to resort to googling random youtube vids to entertain myself. We should be into the shrooms soon, my favorite time of year.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Darryl,

I cobbled together this video of photos and video clips "Through the Years," to add to your fine collection of "past hunts" on your thread. Trimmed down to 11 min. (Originally 17 min.) Please ignore me and my hunting buds' mug shots and take a gander at the fine shrooms. Hope you had, and are still having a great year![video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToHiaKgIRw8[/video]


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Darryl, 

Sorry, the above link is no longer valid. I added a few more video clips, changed the background music and ended up with a new address. Here it is if anyone is still interested, or maybe check it out next year.[video]http://youtu.be/Qp_UOpWXLhU[/video]


----------

